# Destin Trip in Review with Pics



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Just returned from a great week of surf fishing in the Tops'l resort of Destin. After a slow start with only one pompano and a bull red, things really picked up later this week as the temps returned to normal.

The only fish I was able to get early in the trip was a pomp and a bull red on Sunday evening about 6:30 pm. I caught a ton of sand fleas in the surf and used them for bait using some really nice pompano rigs I picked up at Half Hitch tackle. I didn't bring my phone down to the beach so the only shot I was able to get was the pomp on the kitchen counter in the condo. This was my first taste of pompano and it was AWESOME!











The fishing shut down when the unseasonably cold temps moved in. I tried sand fleas, shrimp, and gotchas and couldn't get anything until Wednesday evening. 

Finally got into some ladyfish using a pompano rig and sand fleas on Wednesday. I cut them up and caught a bull red and sharks Wednesday evening. There was another guy I met at the resort with his fishing gear and we teamed up for the rest of the trip. The sharks were a BLAST to catch using a 10 ft rod and a Penn 850SS









































We used some left over ladyfish and went after the sharks again on Thursday night. My buddy got a bull red and we both got sharks.








































On the last evening of the trip I caught a bunch of ladyfish and cut them up. I ended up catching a 25 lb bull red and a nice Blacktip over 4ft long. Both fish wore me out but were a blast to catch. This was a great trip and am already planning a trip in September after Labor Day.


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great trip.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Man, what a great report! I should take lessons from you. Let me know when you hit the beach again and I will buy the beer, bait, etc...


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

devinsdad said:


> Man, what a great report! I should take lessons from you. Let me know when you hit the beach again and I will buy the beer, bait, etc...


 
Most of what I learned was on here :thumbsup: There was a guy at BPS in Destin that took his time to help me get set up on some leader material. I got some 135 lb leader material, crimp sleeves, and a crimping tool. Very effective for these size sharks.


----------

